# Accucraft/Forney 2-4-4



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi , Has anyone here added RC to an Accucraft Forney abit different from the Ruby [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is a live steam loco you might be better off posting the question in the Live Steam forum.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

Yes I have, it was quite easy due to the fact that you have all of the room under the tank for the RC equipment. I cut a slot in the front of the tank that it will slip down over the throttle servo. Under the tank I built out of .080 Evergreen styrene plastic sheet a rack that holds both servos, receiver, battery and the on / off switch. If you need more information let me know.


----------



## joecaboose (Nov 14, 2014)

Andre,
New to live steam and want to install RC into my Forney. Can you post any photos and/or more info on your RC install.
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

This is a photo album of my RC install in my Forney live steam loco. These installations are free lance, you figure them out yourself, however much info available on MLS and web on doing this, study photos and ask questions if you need help

https://picasaweb.google.com/112292803839036093625/ForneyLSRCInstall?authkey=Gv1sRgCJHEu7ejstzMkQE#


Jerry


----------

